# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Нужен курс  "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1с"

## amitin78

Нужен курс Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки. Предлагайте варианты.

----------


## krolik123

khodyrew.vaycheslav@gmail.com

----------


## dimadiza

есть такой курс "разработка расширений"
готов обменяться на
калинкина 8в1, основной курс от "верный старт", монетизация мобильных приложений от курсы.рф

dimadizel@mail.ru

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## mikhail1232

Нужен курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки". 
Есть в наличии курс - [ Новый курс ] Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.3), КА 2.2 (2.0) и 1C:ERP 2.4 (2.2)

Почта: mastersoftmz@yandex.ru

----------

Artur81 (12.03.2020)

----------


## krolik123

Предоставлю курс за простенькую печатную форму) 1 сентября же на носу, день знаний)

----------


## SiL

Пишите E-mail, пришлю внешнюю обработку печатной формы. А курс у вас Гилёва?

----------


## MurkaMurlo

Имееются курсы 
1)Кадровый учет в программе 1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 3.1
2)Профессиональная работа в программе "1С:Документооборот 8", Редакция 2.1

Обменяю на курс "Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)" или "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки."

----------


## evgenpo

Нужен курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки"
готов купить за адекватную цену 
hessaaron76@mail.ru

----------


## TopDevice

Интересует данный курс в новых редакциях. А именно занятия 15-17 Модуля 4. Есть много других материалов. marine_science@protonmail.com

----------


## SvetaS2017

тоже интересно  " занятия 15-17 Модуля 4.""Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1с"

----------


## alex56565

Также интересует данный курс в новых редакциях.340646@mail.ru

----------


## allgorhythm

Есть много курсов готов меняться на "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки"
v.evtushenko@hotmail.com
Screenshot_6.jpg

----------

